# Tamron 28-75mm f2.8 vs Sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4.5 HSM



## PatrickCheung (Dec 1, 2009)

hey guys,  i recently bought the sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4.5 HSM for my Nikon D60.  I realized that it has some difficulty focusing on low contrast subjects, and tends to hunt.  The mentioned "low contrast subjects" are subjects my 18-55mm kit lens can focus on.  I took it to the store today to see if its just my lens, or if it's this model of lens that doesnt focus well on my camera. turns out this model (the sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4.5 HSM) just doesnt focus well on my camera.  I was offered a deal to switch it for the Tamron 28-75mm f2.8 constant. * I'm just wondering if anyone has had experience with either lens and can recommend which one to keep/take.  I have 'till next monday, so a quick reply would be much appreciated!*

I like getting close to my subject to shoot, i also want a fast lens with decent reach.  i currently have a nikon d60, Sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4.5 HSM, Nikkor 18-55mm kit lens.

Lens Info

Sigma
+ minimum focus distance of 20cm 
+ really nice range
+ relatively fast (compared to my kit lens)
- hunts
- not as sharp as the tamron (from what i can tell from sample pictures online)

Tamron
+ sharp
+ constant aperture
- minimum focus distance of 30cm (i like to get close, remember?)
- somewhat awkward range (seeing as if i don't have a wide angle zoom yet)


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 2, 2009)

I have the Tammy and love it. Got a couple other lenses after it but I keep going back to it on the camera. Yes, I often miss more range at either end, but as a walk around it's great. I like the sharpness. Never owned the Sigma, but pulling up online lab tests side by side the Tammy seems sharper (try photozone.de). Another possibly related point, the Tamron customer service is outstanding - but I don't know about Sigma's, never had one of their lenses.


----------



## PatrickCheung (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks buddy.  yeah i realize that a 28-75mm on my 1.5x crop body might not be the greatest choice, but the reviews seem really appealing.  D: what camera are you using it on btw?


----------



## icassell (Dec 2, 2009)

Would they swap it for a Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8? It's an excellent lens


----------



## PatrickCheung (Dec 2, 2009)

so i've heard.  anyway, i swapped it for the tamron 28-75mm f2.8 constant.  it had less focus problems and more useful features (constant aperture and AF override) and slightly sharper images, trade off was lesser quality build.  I would've gotten the 17-50 f2.8, but i really want to extend my focal range, even if it's only by 25mm.


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 2, 2009)

Patrick,
 I use it on a D90, and it really shows off the extra resolution compared to the D70s I had it on before. Here are a couple of (unsolicited but volunteered with best intentions) recent somewhat random examples:


----------



## PatrickCheung (Dec 2, 2009)

nice!  glad i picked the tamron over the sigma.  its sharper... and it's features are amazing.  also... shooting at 75mm with a wide aperture of f2.8 is just amazing.  the loss of the 17-27mm range was worth it.


----------

